# he didn't get it



## beachs85

Hola! por más que le doy vueltas a la frase no consigo entender que significado tiene GET en este contexto....=S

¿Podeis echarme un cable?

Mil gracias!!

<< Mr. Bush flew south on Friday and proved (as if more proof were needed) that *he didn't get it* >>


----------



## Cristina Moreno

"He didn't get it" tiene dos sentidos:
1- No obtení lo que quería (He was aiming for a scholarship, but unfortunately, he didn't get it)
2- Si se trata de una chiste (un concepto/una idea, etc...), significa que no la entendí (Everyone was laughing at Rick's joke, except for Mark who didn't get it=Mark no entendí la chiste, por eso no estaba riendo)


----------



## Cracker Jack

Sí.  De acuerdo con CM.

1. Que no conseguío nada
2. O que no entendíó nada


----------



## MSanchezC

De acuerdo al contexto, voy con la segunda acepción: *"No entendió nada....."*


----------



## juandiego

¿Y no será simplemente que no llegó al sur?


----------



## Clarísima

"He just doesn't get it" can also be a slang way of saying "He's an idiot." (Which makes sense if this Mr. Bush is President Bush.)


----------



## Cristina Moreno

juandiego said:


> ¿Y no será simplemente que no llegó al sur?


 
No... Confundes "he didn't get it" con "he didn't get there" (there=al sur)


----------



## Clarísima

No, no estoy de acuerdo con Cristina.


----------



## Crescent

¡Saludos a todos! 

Estaba pensando yo en una manera más convenible para decirlo en español, (lo de ''he didn't get it, me refiero) y me acordé del verbo ''caer'' y la expresión ''ya caigo'' que según lo que sé quiere decir ''I get it now!''

¿Y me preguntaba cómo lo podría decir con respeto a señor Bush?  Es decir ''he didnt't get it'' sería ''_todavía no ha caído_'' o ''_aún no cayó_'' o...?? Qué? 
Es posible de decirlo así, entonces?

Gracias de antemano por su paciencia con mis tontas sugerencias!..


----------



## Dudu678

Cristina Moreno said:


> "He didn't get it" tiene dos sentidos:
> 1- No ob*tuvo* lo que quería (He was aiming for a scholarship, but unfortunately, he didn't get it)
> 2- Si se trata de un chiste (un concepto/una idea, etc...), significa que no la entendi*ó* (Everyone was laughing at Rick's joke, except for Mark who didn't get it=Mark no entend*ió el* chiste, por eso no estaba riendo)


 Perdona, ¡no me he podido resistir!


----------



## Crescent

Clarísima said:


> No, no estoy de acuerdo con Cristina.



¿De verdad? ¿Pero en qué sentido?  Yo estaba al punto de contestar a su mensaje diciéndole que estaba _muy_ de acuerdo con ella!


----------



## Dudu678

Crescent said:


> ¡Saludos a todos!
> 
> Estaba pensando yo en una manera más *conveniente* para decirlo en español, (lo de ''he didn't get it, me refiero) y me acordé del verbo ''caer'' y la expresión ''ya caigo'' que según lo que sé quiere decir ''I get it now!''
> 
> ¿Y me preguntaba cómo lo podría decir con respe*c*to *al* señor Bush?  Es decir ''he didnt't get it'' sería ''_todavía no ha caído_'' o ''_aún no cayó_'' o...?? Qué?
> Es posible de decirlo así, entonces?


Tus sugerencias no son tontas, siempre que estés dispuesta a que se debatan.

_Caer en algo_ tiene unos usos más limitados que _to get something_ incluso si hablamos de ideas o chistes. You can't _get a joke_ pero no puedes _caer en un chiste_, por ejemplo.

Para saber si se puede utilizar _caer en _yo me preguntaría si se puede utilizar _caer en la cuenta de. _

_Ahora caigo en [la cuenta de] lo que me querías decir. 
Ahora caigo en [la cuenta de] el chiste. 

_En este caso concreto no me parece la traducción más adecuada, ya que se hace referencia a la estupidez general del presidente de los Estados Unidos. Buscando me encuentro con lo siguiente:



> Mr. Bush flew south on Friday and proved (as if more proof were needed) that he didn't get it. Instead of urgently focusing on the people who were stranded, hungry, sick and dying, he engaged in small talk, reminiscing at one point about the days when he used to party in New Orleans


----------



## Cristina Moreno

Dudu678 said:


> Perdona, ¡no me he podido resistir!


 
No te preocupes... Por el contrario, quiero que me corrijáis para aprender de mis errores. Os lo agredezco mucho y os pido perdón por (¿o para?) mi mal español(llevo aprendiéndolo muy poco tiempo)


----------



## Crescent

Cristina Moreno said:


> Os lo agredezco mucho y os pido perdón por (¿o para?) mi mal*o* *¡¡¡bueno*!!!!  español(llevo aprendiéndolo muy poco tiempo)



Completamente fuera del tema, su español es muy bueno, Cristina! Bravo!  De verdad - estoy muy impresionada. 
Y sí, es ''pedir perdón *por* algo''.


----------



## Dudu678

Crescent, el tuyo también es bueno, pero cuidado cuando corrijas. 

_Os pido perdón por mi mal español. 
Os pido perdón por mi malo español. 

Malo_, al igual que _bueno_ y otros muchos adjetivos, se *apocopa* delante de los sustantivos masculinos.


----------



## juandiego

Clarísima said:


> No, no estoy de acuerdo con Cristina.



Could you elaborate on it? Do you mean that I may be right by understanding that *he didn't get it* could mean too that he did not get there. Given that the only plausible explanation of the -it- was _the south_, I understood so.


----------



## juandiego

Cristina Moreno said:


> No... Confundas "he didn't get it" con "he didn't get there" (there=al sur)



You have to use in this occasion the Presente de Subjuntivo.

About the topic, I thought the same but that -it- was easily the -there- (south) and the sentence made sense therefore I thought it could be right.


----------



## carlingüismos

Juandiego,

Esto es como; "el que no lo pilla"

¿Lo has pillao?


----------



## Dudu678

juandiego said:


> You have to use in this occasion the Pesente de Subjuntivo.


Vaya, otra corrección no tan correcta. 

Una cosa es decir en imperativo _no confundas_ y otra muy distinta es:

_No*, *confudes esto con lo otro.

_O en su defecto con puntos suspensivos:

_No... confudes esto con lo otro.

_¡Buen día!


----------



## Crescent

Dudu678 said:


> Crescent, el tuyo también es bueno, pero cuidado cuando corrijas.
> 
> _Os pido perdón por mi mal español.
> Os pido perdón por mi malo español.
> 
> Malo_, al igual que _bueno_ y otros muchos adjetivos, se *apocopa* delante de los sustantivos masculinos.



Hola!  Gracias.... la verdad esto no lo sabía!  Mil disculpas, querida Cristina - lo tenía justo para empezar (¡o casi!).

Entonces hay que decir ''....mi *buen* español...''?? De verdad?! Qué raro me parece esto!


----------



## Dudu678

Crescent said:


> Entonces hay que decir ''....mi *buen* español...''?? De verdad?! Qué raro me parece esto!


Así es. Sin embargo, obviamente, se dice _mi español bueno._


----------



## juandiego

carlingüismos said:


> Juandiego,
> 
> Esto es como; "el que no lo pilla"
> 
> ¿Lo has pillao?



Lo he pillao, ¿o no? yo que sé. Conocía lo de *did you get it*? pero como el verbo to get se utiliza tanto en inglés, me confunde. Tambien había oido lo de she *did you get there*? y si el *it* pudiera ser el *there*, parecieran lo mismo.


----------



## juandiego

Dudu678 said:


> Vaya, otra corrección no tan correcta.
> 
> Una cosa es decir en imperativo _no confundas_ y otra muy distinta es:
> 
> _No*, *confudes esto con lo otro.
> 
> _O en su defecto con puntos suspensivos:
> 
> _No... confudes esto con lo otro.
> 
> _¡Buen día!


Stupid me, you are right.


----------



## chavo chulo

juandiego said:


> I thought the same but that -it- was easily the -there- (south) and the sentence made sense therefore I thought it could be right.



Hola juandiego, "*get there*" (llegar allí) can never be "*get it*" (pillarlo, entenderlo) but sometimes it can be "*get to it*" (llegar al sitio).


----------



## juandiego

Dudu678 said:


> Vaya, otra corrección no tan correcta.
> 
> Una cosa es decir en imperativo _no confundas_ y otra muy distinta es:
> 
> _No*, *confudes esto con lo otro.
> 
> _O en su defecto con puntos suspensivos:
> 
> _No... confudes esto con lo otro.
> 
> _¡Buen día!


Me pareció que tenias razón pero ahora tengo dudas. No he encontrado que el imperativo se conjugue en negativo y sin embargo la conjugación de todas las personas del presente de subjuntivo cuadra perfetamente con esta situación. ¿Tal vez la negación de una orden se conjuga en subjuntivo?
http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltGUIVerbos?IDVERBO=confundir0


----------



## Cristina Moreno

chavo chulo said:


> Hola juandiego, "*get there*" (llegar allí) can never be "*get it*" (pillarlo, entenderlo) but sometimes it can be "*get to it*" (llegar al sitio).


 
Es interesante porque "to get to it" también puede significar "entender" (lo he oido en un episodio de "friends" donde Chandler dijo a Joey "get to it faster"="entiéndelo más rápido"-¿la he traducido correctamente?)


----------



## Dudu678

juandiego said:


> Me pareció que tenias razón pero ahora tengo dudas. No he encontrado que el imperativo se conjugue en negativo y sin embargo la conjugación de todas las personas del presente de subjuntivo cuadra perfetamente con esta situación. ¿Tal vez la negación de una orden se conjuga en subjuntivo?
> http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltGUIVerbos?IDVERBO=confundir0


Siendo estrictos es el subjuntivo el tiempo que se usa para dar un mandato negativo, sí. Sin embargo, el hecho de que me hayas entendido demuestra que lo que yo decía tenía una razón de ser. 

De todas formas, lo llames como lo llames se utiliza así.

Ocurre parecido con la discusión del imperativo para las terceras personas, y para la primera del plural. Algunos lo llaman imperativo y otros directamente subjuntivo porque es idéntico.

En cualquier caso, la pobre Cristina Moreno tenía eso bien.


----------



## Dudu678

Cristina Moreno said:


> Es interesante porque "to get to it" también puede significar "entender" (lo he oido en un episodio de "friends" donde Chandler dijo a Joey "get to it faster"="entiéndelo más rápido"-¿la he traducido correctamente?)


_Get to something_ yo lo interpreto como llegar a algo, en el sentido de, en un discurso, decir la idea principal en lugar de andar con rodeos. Es decir, un _get to the point._

Si este es el caso, la traducción no es correcta y puedes utilizar algo como _ve al grano, dilo ya _o similares.


----------



## Cristina Moreno

Dudu678 said:


> Si este es el caso, la traducción no es correcta y puedes utilizar algo como _ve al grano, dilo ya _o similares.


 
No, éste no es el caso... Chandler dijo algo que Joey no entendió, y a este momento, Chandler dijo "get to it faster" en el sentido de "comprende lo que te digo pronto" o algo similar.


----------



## carlingüismos

a- sin liarla mas
b- en consonancia con Dudu
c- como fan de Friends

..... Chandler se exaspera con Joey, le ve que esta pensando ¡y como le cuesta! y le anima a acelerar su proceso mental, para que llegue a la conclusión


----------



## juandiego

Dudu678 said:


> Siendo estrictos es el subjuntivo el tiempo que se usa para dar un mandato negativo, sí. Sin embargo, el hecho de que me hayas entendido demuestra que lo que yo decía tenía una razón de ser.
> 
> De todas formas, lo llames como lo llames se utiliza así.
> 
> Ocurre parecido con la discusión del imperativo para las terceras personas, y para la primera del plural. Algunos lo llaman imperativo y otros directamente subjuntivo porque es idéntico.
> 
> En cualquier caso, la pobre Cristina Moreno tenía eso bien.


Cuando dijiste que era imperativo negativo, entendí que tenías razón, pero tal cosa parece no existir como conjugación en si misma y se remite al presente de subjuntivo por lo que creo que debemos de añadir a las situaciones de uso del presente de subjuntivo las del tipo que nos ocupa para cumplir con los criterios que acepta la RAE. De todos modos estoy de acuerdo contigo que estas cosas son discutibles desde el punto de vista filosófico del lenguaje.

No me había dado cuenta de los puntos suspensivos en la frase original de Cristina Moreno y tengo que admitir que anula totalmente lo que yo le apunté. En efecto *confundes* estaba bien.


----------



## Cristina Moreno

carlingüismos said:


> ..... Chandler se exaspera con Joey, le ve que esta pensando ¡y como le cuesta! y le anima a acelerar su proceso mental, para que llegue a la conclusión


 
Sí... tienes razón Entonces "to get to it" tiene un solo sentido.


----------



## Clarísima

Quisiera repetir que en esta frase "he didn't get it" significa que el Sr. Bush es idiota. Simplemente no tiene ni la menor idea de los asuntos importantes de la ciudad de New Orleans después del huracán Katrina.


----------



## beachs85

Clarísima said:


> Quisiera repetir que en esta frase "he didn't get it" significa que el Sr. Bush es idiota. Simplemente no tiene ni la menor idea de los asuntos importantes de la ciudad de New Orleans después del huracán Katrina.


 

exactamente! de hecho se trata de un artículo del new York Times que hace alusión a la imcompetencia del presidente Bush....

se utiliza un par de veces la expresión " he didn't seem to notice", así que supongo que el "he didn't get it" es una forma de decir lo mismo pero con otras palabras....


Gracias a todos! me habéis sido de gran ayuda


----------

